# Rochelle Park, NJ - 8 FOOT CHEVY BED FOR SALE 07652



## Edd (Sep 2, 2018)

O5 CHEVROLET 8 FOOT BED. I THINK IT FITS 99 TO 07
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/rochelle-park-05-chevy-8-foot-bed/6981307740.html


----------

